# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  گذاشتن رمز روی بانک اطلاعاتی خاص در Sql server 2000

## abrras

چطور میتونم روی یک بانک اطلاعاتی خاص درsql server2000 پسورد بزارم.. نحوه تست کردنش به چه شکلیه؟؟؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
در نسخه 2000 شما نمیتوانید روی دیتابیس رمز بذارید.
در نسخه های 2005 به بالا میتوانید دیتابیس رو رمزنگاری کنید. تنها کاری که در نسخه 2000 با خود SQL Server میتوانید انجام دهید اینه که User تعریف کنید و برای هرکدوم دسترسی مشخص کنید.
ولی اگر کاربر فایلهای Mdf,Ldf شمارو منتقل کنه به یک جای دیگه خیلی راحت میتونه با اطلاعات شما کار کنه مگر اینکه شما خودتون اطلاعاتتون رو رمزنگاری کرده باشید. ولی این قابلیت در نسخه های 2005 به بالا هست که توسط خود SQL Server اطلاعاتتون رو رمز نگاری کنید.

----------


## elahejafari

سلام میشه نحوه انجام کار را توضیح بدید؟

----------


## mustafa13

> سلام میشه نحوه انجام کار را توضیح بدید؟


 سلام كسي نمي خواهد طريقه رمز گذاري بر روزي بانك اطلاعاتي سرور2008 يا 2005 را توضيح بده با تشكر

----------


## esteghamat

سلام 
ببين رمز گذاري كه من مي شناسم اين نيست كه مثلا يه پسورد روي كل database  بذاره و خلاص . نه ! 
مي گيره كل اطلاعاتت رو Code مي كنه (براي Decode كردن هم حتما يه پسورد خاص ازت مي گيره.) يعني به قول دوست عزيزمون اگه كسي فايل هاي داده و يا حتي يه backup تميز رو ببره بيرون نمي تونه بدون اون پسورد اصليه Restore كنه . 
ولي اينجاش قشنگه كه اگه خودتم اونو تو يه شرايط خاص فراموش كني ، مثلا sqlserver داغون شده و مي خواهي كل اطلاعاتت رو برگردوني روي سرور جديد ، اره آونجا فقط بايد دعا كني ، كه اصولا اينجور وقتا جواب هم نمي ده !!!!!  يعني كلي Backup داري ولي همش آشغال و كد شده و نمي توني استفاده كني . (اگه كه فراموش نكرده باشي كه چه بهتر!)
اما برگرديم سراغ سوالت : ببين اگه درست متوجه شده باشم از طريق TDE انجام مي شه (Transparent Data Encryption ): روال داره فقط سرفصل هاشو بهت مي گم . حقيقتش خودم تا بحال نرفتم : 
*Create a Master Key
*USE master;
CREATE MASTER KEY 
ENCRYPTION BY PASSWORD = 'Pass@word1';
*Create a Certificate
*USE master;
CREATE CERTIFICATE TDECert 
WITH SUBJECT = 'TDE Certificate'
*Create a Database Encryption Key
*CREATE DATABASE mssqltips_tde
GO
USE mssqltips_tde;
*CREATE DATABASE ENCRYPTION KEY
*WITH ALGORITHM = AES_256
ENCRYPTION BY SERVER CERTIFICATE TDECert
Enable TDE
ALTER DATABASE mssqltips_tde
SET ENCRYPTION ON
GO
SELECT [name], is_encrypted FROM sys.databases

----------

